# E540 Leisure Battery not charging



## denzil53 (Sep 25, 2007)

When we are on hookup, the leisure battery has suddenly stopped charging up - it always did it fine before. The "lightning flash" has disappeared from the systems display screen. However, it charges fine from the vehicle battery. 

I have tried disconnecting the charger and the inline fuse, in the hope that this might reset things, but no luck. 

I would be grateful for any suggestions. :?


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi

Yes we had a similar problem but on a different motorhome.

Our leisure battery stopped charging, no mainslight on the charger at all, the charger on ours is under the passenger seat.

The fault with ours was as follows.

The battery charger is 240v correct? the plugs that connect the 240 v mains lead to the charger on ours is 3 pin male and 3 pin female, although the 3 pin plugs on ours were pushed right together, the centre pin in one of the plugs had pushed back and was not in fact connecting at all.

Just a thought may help or may not.

If the red light is on on the charger, try moving the connecting plug about in case it is and intermitent fault and only just making contact

Be careful mains 240v

Goodluck

Delboy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Lack of the icon means that no 230v is reaching the charger and possibly not anywhere else. have you got any 230v sockets in the van where you can plug in something to test that your ehu is actually working.or switch the fridge to 230v and see if it works.

cabby


----------



## denzil53 (Sep 25, 2007)

There does seem to be 240 volts elsewhere. I have a mains-only microwave and that works fine. It's just the battery charger.

I will carefully check that there is proper contact though.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Nordelectronica?*

Hi,
If a Swift circa 2007/2009 with Nord electrics , then ist a common problem in that the charger has most likely failed
I have had two charger failures on my Ace and at the time due to continual problems with the Nord kit Kath at Swift put me in direct contact with Nord who collected/repaired/reurned chargers, control panels and fiuse boxes in around 5 working days until Swift stopped using the stuff 
Now you have to have the faied component returned to Swift for repair - my last fuse box took SIX weeks to be returned to my dealer and unlike the charger when the fuse box fails nothing works
So check you have power at the charger supply to confirm the problem is within the charger and then try Google/ebay for a repair or replacement if that fails - Dealer/Swift 
Good Luck 
Ray


----------

